# Open Colleges - Lies of Assistance



## theVal (Jan 15, 2014)

I just recently signed up for a course with Open Colleges. I wanted to warn people about their lies. The said they were here for their students, etc. I have had something change dramatically in my life, and after signing up for 10 days, I approached them to cancel my course and get my money back, but NO. They wouldn't even listen sighting that the course fees are now theirs. I think it is disgusting that they do this. Any professional organisation would assist the people they sell too, but NO, not OPEN COLLEGES. They are just here to make money and don't give a stuff about their students. I thought I was doing the right thing by paying up front (which I scraped together), now it is ALL GONE. I would encourage EVERYONE to give them a miss if you are considering using them to study. Lies, just lies.


----------

